#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Τρόπος εξόφλησης τιμολογίου

## xasman2004

Μου παρείχαν υπηρεσία και υλικά με τιμολόγιο άξίας >500¤ .
Δεν θέλω να κάνω τραπεζική συναλλαγή για την εξόφληση(ο τεχνικός χρωστάει στην τράπεζά του κ μάλλον θα του τα δεσμεύσουν, ούτε έχω μπλοκ επιταγών).
Υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος(πχ συναλλαγματική) για να είμαι καλυμμένος με το βιβλίο εξόδων μου?
Αν ναι, την συναλλαγματική θα την υπογράψει , θα την σφραγίσει αυτός και θα μου την παραδώσει?

Για Τραπεζική Επιταγή από άλλη τράπεζα είναι Αδύνατον, επειδή το ποσό στο τιμολόγιο είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο από την πραγματικότητα, λόγω ΕΣΠΑ.

----------


## accounter

Καλημέρα , πρέπει να μιλήσεις με τον σύμβουλο του ΕΣΠΑ . Αυτός σε πρώτη φάση θα κρίνει αν η πληρωμή είναι σωστή με το τρόπο που μου περιγραφεις .

*Διευκρινίσεις για τις συναλλαγές άνω των 500 ευρώ που πρέπει να εξοφλούνται με τραπεζικά μέσα πληρωμής*  [02.10.2014]
Η Γ.Γ.Δ.Ε. εξέδωσε την ερμηνευτική της περίπτωσης β' του άρθρου 23 του νέου ΚΦΕ σχετικά με την έκπτωση ή μη των δαπανών, αγορών, υπηρεσιών κλπ, αξίας άνω των 500 ευρώ. 

Αναλυτικά η ερμηνευτική αναφέρει τα εξής: 

Σας κοινοποιούμε τις διατάξεις της περίπτωσης β΄ του άρθρου 23 του ν.4172/2013 (ΦΕΚ 167Α΄), σχετικά με την έκπτωση ή μη κάθε είδους δαπάνης που αφορά σε αγορά αγαθών ή λήψη υπηρεσιών αξίας άνω των 500 ευρώ, εφόσον η τμηματική ή ολική εξόφλησή τους δεν έγινε με τη χρήση τραπεζικού μέσου πληρωμής και σας παρέχουμε τις ακόλουθες οδηγίες για την ορθή και ομοιόμορφη εφαρμογή τους:

1. Με τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 23 του ν. 4172/2013 καθορίζονται οι μη εκπιπτόμενες δαπάνες από τα ακαθάριστα έσοδα των φυσικών προσώπων που ασκούν επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα (ατομικές επιχειρήσεις), καθώς και των νομικών προσώπων και νομικών οντοτήτων.

*2. Ειδικότερα, με την περίπτωση β΄ του ως άνω άρθρου ορίζεται* *ότι δεν εκπίπτει κάθε είδους δαπάνηπου αφορά σε αγορά αγαθών ή λήψη υπηρεσιών αξίας άνω των ¤500, από την ημεδαπή ή την αλλοδαπή, εφόσον η τμηματική ή ολική εξόφληση δεν έγινε με τη χρήση τραπεζικού μέσου πληρωμής*.

Για την εφαρμογή της περίπτωσης αυτής, στην έννοια της αγοράς των αγαθών και της λήψης των υπηρεσιών εμπίπτουν οι αγορές πρώτων και βοηθητικών υλών, εμπορευμάτων, υλικών, παγίων, κ.λπ., οι πάσης φύσεως δαπάνες της επιχείρησης καθώς και οι πάσης φύσεως υπηρεσίες που λαμβάνει η επιχείρηση, με την προϋπόθεση ότι πληρούνται οι προϋποθέσεις του άρθρου 22 του ν.4172/2013 και δεν εμπίπτουν σε κάποια από τις λοιπές περιπτώσεις του παρόντος άρθρου.

Η μη εξόφληση των ως άνω δαπανών με τη χρήση τραπεζικού μέσου πληρωμής *δεν συνιστά, από μόνη της, εικονικότητα ως προς τη* συναλλαγή και δεν έχει ως αποτέλεσμα τον προσδιορισμό του εισοδήματος σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 28 του ιδίου νόμου, εφόσον δεν συντρέχουν και άλλοι λόγοι.

3. Διευκρινίζεται ότι η προϋπόθεση της περίπτωσης αυτής (εξόφληση με τη χρήση τραπεζικού μέσου πληρωμής) δεν απαιτείται για τις παρακάτω κατηγορίες δαπανών :

α. Mισθούς, ημερομίσθια προσωπικού, απολαβές διευθυντών ή μελών του ΔΣ εταιρείας ή κάθε άλλου νομικού προσώπου ή νομικής οντότητας, έκτακτες αμοιβές προσωπικού, αμοιβές καταβαλλόμενες σε υπαλλήλους πέραν των συμβατικών ή νομίμων, πάγια μηνιαία αποζημίωση η οποία συνιστά συγκεκαλλυμένη επαύξηση μισθού, που χορηγούνται από τον εργοδότη στον εργαζόμενο, καθόσον οι ανωτέρω δαπάνες δεν αφορούν στη λήψη υπηρεσιών αλλά στην παροχή μισθωτής εργασίας.

β. Μισθώματα ακινήτων, καθότι δεν πρόκειται για λήψη υπηρεσιών αλλά για χρήση μισθίου (εισόδημα από κεφάλαιο για τον εκμισθωτή, σχετ. άρθρο 39 ν.4172/2013).

γ. Τόκους και συναφή έξοδα, καθόσον δεν εμπεριέχουν τα εννοιολογικά χαρακτηριστικά της παροχής υπηρεσίας.

Ως αξία συναλλαγής λαμβάνεται υπόψη το* καθαρό ποσό της αξίας της συναλλαγής, προ ΦΠΑ.*

4. Ως τραπεζικό μέσο πληρωμής, προκειμένου για την εφαρμογή των κοινοποιούμενων διατάξεων, νοείται:
- Η κατάθεση σε τραπεζικό λογαριασμό του προμηθευτή, είτε με μετρητά είτε με μεταφορά μεταξύ λογαριασμών (έμβασμα),
- Η χρήση χρεωστικών ή πιστωτικών καρτών της εταιρείας που πραγματοποιεί την πληρωμή,
- Η έκδοση τραπεζικής επιταγής της επιχείρησης ή η εκχώρηση επιταγών τρίτων,
- Η χρήση συναλλαγματικών οι οποίες εξοφλούνται μέσω τραπέζης,
- Η χρήση ταχυδρομικής επιταγής β€“ ταχυπληρωμής ή η κατάθεση σε λογαριασμό πληρωμών των Ελληνικών Ταχυδρομείων.

5. Σε περίπτωση που καταβάλλονται προκαταβολές έναντι της αξίας του προς αγορά αγαθού ή υπηρεσίας ή όταν πραγματοποιούνται τμηματικές καταβολές που αφορούν συναλλαγές συνολικού ύψους άνω των ¤500, απαιτείται η χρήση τραπεζικού μέσου, ανεξαρτήτως του ποσού της κάθε τμηματικής καταβολής ή προκαταβολής.

6. Σε περίπτωση που οι αντισυμβαλλόμενοι είναι ταυτόχρονα προμηθευτές και πελάτες, επιτρέπεται να προβούν σε εκατέρωθεν λογιστικούς συμψηφισμούς, εφόσον αυτό δεν αντιβαίνει σε διατάξεις άλλων νόμων. Όταν η διαφορά που απομένει μετά τον συμψηφισμό είναι μεγαλύτερη των 500 ευρώ, τότε για να αναγνωρισθεί το σύνολο των αγορών απαιτείται η εξόφλησή της με τραπεζικό μέσο πληρωμής. Τα ίδια ισχύουν και στην περίπτωση πώλησης αγαθών μεταξύ υπόχρεων απεικόνισης συναλλαγών με «ανταλλαγή».

7. Επίσης, διευκρινίζεται ότι με τραπεζικό μέσο πληρωμής αποκλειστικά και μόνο εξοφλούνται, μερικά ή ολικά και οι συναλλαγές αξίας άνω των ¤500, στις περιπτώσεις πώλησης αγαθών ή παροχής υπηρεσιών για λογαριασμό τρίτου. Δηλαδή, ο αντιπρόσωπος β€“ εντολοδόχος πρέπει να πληρωθεί με τραπεζικό μέσο πληρωμής και να αποδώσει το προϊόν της πώλησης (ποσό) στον εντολέα του, εφόσον προκύπτει αξία άνω των ¤500 ανά εκκαθάριση μετά την αφαίρεση από αυτόν της προμήθειας που δικαιούται, με τη χρήση τραπεζικού μέσου πληρωμής.

8. Σε περιπτώσεις συναλλαγών, που διενεργούνται σε ημέρες και ώρες μη λειτουργίας των τραπεζών ή που για αντικειμενικούς λόγους δεν είναι δυνατή η εξόφληση με τη χρήση τραπεζικού μέσου πληρωμής και καταβάλλονται σε μετρητά ή παραδίδονται συναλλαγματικές οι οποίες εξοφλούνται εκτός τραπεζικού συστήματος, προκειμένου η δαπάνη να αναγνωρισθεί φορολογικά από τα ακαθάριστα έσοδα της επιχείρησης, η εταιρεία που παρέχει την υπηρεσία ή πουλάει τα αγαθά, υποχρεούται να καταθέσει εντός δύο (2) εργάσιμων ημερών από την έκδοση του παραστατικού (απόδειξη είσπραξης μετρητών ή παραλαβής συναλλαγματικών εκτός τραπεζικού συστήματος) σε τραπεζικό λογαριασμό που τηρεί σε οποιαδήποτε αναγνωρισμένη τράπεζα ή πιστωτικό οργανισμό το ποσό των μετρητών που εισέπραξε. Ο λόγος της αδυναμίας εξόφλησης με τη χρήση τραπεζικού μέσου πληρωμής πρέπει να αναγράφεται πάνω στο σώμα του στοιχείου του ΚΦΑΣ και να αποδεικνύεται με οποιοδήποτε πρόσφορο μέσο.

9. Σε περίπτωση αγοράς εμπορευμάτων με τη μέθοδο της αντικαταβολής-υπηρεσίες courier, όπου η εταιρεία παροχής υπηρεσιών ταχυμεταφοράς (μεταφορέας - «εισπράκτορας για λογαριασμό τρίτων») αναλαμβάνει τη μεταφορά αντικειμένων, ταχυδρομικών δεμάτων, κ.λπ. με ταυτόχρονη εξόφληση, κατά την παράδοσή τους, της αξίας της αγοράς αυτών από τους λήπτες των αγαθών χωρίς τη χρήση τραπεζικού μέσου πληρωμής και στη συνέχεια καταθέτει στον εντολέα του τα εισπραττόμενα ποσά όχι κατά όνομα πελάτη, πράγμα πρακτικά αδύνατο λόγω του αριθμού των εξυπηρετούμενων πελατών, αλλά στο σύνολό τους, προκειμένου οι συναλλασσόμενοι πελάτες κατΆ εφαρμογή της ως άνω διάταξης να εκπέσουν τα ποσά των δαπανών αυτών και δεδομένου ότι οι συναλλαγές αυτές δεν εμφανίζονται ονομαστικά κατά δαπανηθέν ποσό, η εταιρεία ταχυμεταφορών εκδίδει, κατά το χρόνο είσπραξης των μετρητών ή παραλαβής των αξιόγραφων, το προβλεπόμενο από τον ΚΦΑΣ στοιχείο είσπραξης, στο σώμα του οποίου αναγράφονται τα πλήρη στοιχεία του πελάτη (ΑΦΜ, επωνυμία, ονοματεπώνυμο, διεύθυνση, τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας) με την υποχρέωση να καταθέσει συνολικά τα ποσά εντός δύο (2) ημερών από την έκδοση του παραστατικού σε τραπεζικό λογαριασμό της εταιρείας. Στο τέλος του έτους η εταιρεία υποχρεούται να εκδώσει εκκαθάριση με τα δαπανηθέντα ποσά ανά πελάτη, υπόχρεο απεικόνισης συναλλαγών, αναγράφοντας και τον αριθμό του τραπεζικού λογαριασμού που έγινε η κατάθεση.

Τα ανωτέρω εφαρμόζονται και στις περιπτώσεις που οι συναλλαγές πραγματοποιούνται μέσω εμπορικών αντιπροσώπων ή εισπρακτόρων, κ.λπ.

10. Επισημαίνεται ότι οι δαπάνες που έχουν πραγματοποιηθεί εντός του φορολογικού έτους αλλά δεν έχουν εξοφληθεί στο έτος αυτό, κρίνονται οριστικά, ως προς την εκπεσιμότητά τους, στο φορολογικό έτος που θα λάβει χώρα η εξόφληση αυτών. Στην περίπτωση που στο έτος εξόφλησης των δαπανών διαπιστωθεί ότι οι δαπάνες αυτές εξοφλήθηκαν χωρίς να γίνει χρήση τραπεζικού μέσου πληρωμής (π.χ. με μετρητά), η επιχείρηση υποχρεούται να υποβάλλει τροποποιητική δήλωση του φορολογικού έτους εντός του οποίου πραγματοποιήθηκε η συναλλαγή, προσθέτοντας τα ποσά αυτών των δαπανών ως θετική λογιστική διαφορά.

11. Στις υπόψη διατάξεις εμπίπτουν και οι περιπτώσεις εξόφλησης δαπανών που αφορούν στην αγορά αγαθών ή λήψη υπηρεσιών από πρόσωπα που δεν έχουν υποχρέωση έκδοσης στοιχείου του Κ.Φ.Α.Σ. (παρ. 5 άρθρου 6 του Κ.Φ.Α.Σ.).

12. Τα ανωτέρω έχουν εφαρμογή, σύμφωνα με την παρ. 2 του άρθρου 72 του ν.4172/2013, όπως ισχύει, για δαπάνες που αφορούν φορολογικές περιόδους που αρχίζουν από την 1.1.2014 και μετά

----------

